# First Knives



## seanglavinga (May 11, 2002)

Hey, I'm 16 so I am just getting my first knives and I ordered them yesderday. I got 2 global knives (thats what my chef suggested), I got an 8 inch cooks knife, and a 3 inch forged parring knife. I could've afforded a whole set but i didnt want to waste my money on knives and find that i dont like them. Anyway to get to my question how should i go about taking care of these knives? I am wonder how to keep them sharp, and how to sharp them and what not. Thanks for the help, any is appreciated.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wash them with soap and water when you finish the task you're using them for, and dry them right away. Don't drop them. Don't let anyone borrow them, ever (not even your grandma!).

Globals can hold an edge for quite a while; but you might want to get the ceramic "steel" for them.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

For heaven's sake, get an etcher and etch your name on each knife. You would not believe how many knives I've had stolen from me over the years. 
Although this will not guarantee antitheft, it will discourage most would-be pilchers.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good advice all around. I might add, don't let them clink around other metal- such as in a drawer or when washing them. It's pretty easy to nick the edges. I love my 5" Global, and use a little pull-through sharpener I got from Sur la Table. But if you can learn to use a ceramic "steel" properly, do so.


----------



## seanglavinga (May 11, 2002)

My knives came today and i really like them, because truthfully i feel that i could break it in half because its so light, and prolyl because its new and its my first knives, but anyway i tihnk this will be good being be first knives, that i will take care of them better, some heavier knives i might be more rough with nad not take as good of care, i dunno tho, time will tell, ill get some heavier ones to and try it all out, see what i like thanks for all the help to


----------

